
By the End of May, Most World Airlines Will Be Bankrupt - JoeDaDude
https://aviationweek.com/air-transport/airlines-lessors/opinion-covid-19-end-may-most-world-airlines-will-be-bankrupt
======
morninglight
We have modeled this scenario. If airline capacity is reduced by 90%, and
airline passenger fares are quadrupled, then the speed of spreading the next
pandemic virus will decrease by a factor of 500. Sounds good to ne.

